# Wooden oar locks for a small boat.



## thudpucker (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm planning to make a little wooden 10' or 12' Jon that I will row. I want to make this thing narrow enough to fit into the back of my pickup. Between the wheel wells.
I want to make it all out of wood. The Oars and the Oarlocks too.

In my minds EYE I envision a "Bump" looking thing set up on the edge of the side with a hole in it and an oar sticking through it.
The Oar will have to be set into it, and taken out, etc.
Anybody have ideas on how to do this? Photos always welcome to my old eyes.

This elaborate little Dream Boat will have a Cutout in the Transom for a Sculling oar too. I've done that on a small pram and it worked pretty good. Maybe this bigger boat will work as well.

Anybody else interested in this? Let's chat.
Dick Hopkins
Cullman AL.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds like a terrific project, I'd be interested in the outcome. Hope you plan to do a lot of fishing with it. Good luck.

Erwin Jacksonville, FL


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Rowing a boat with oars on the sides puts a bunch of stress on whatever is keeping the oars in place. Wooden oarlocks probably would have to be so massive they would not be feasible. Perhaps incorporate a "U" shaped indentation in the gunwales to drop the oar shafts into. Line it with some durable wood like Lignum Vitae or Ironwood so it doesn't wear out. Put the usual ring around the oar shaft so it won't push out too far.

The sculling oar should not be a problem, use the same "u" shaped indent in the transom.

Or just get a wooden outboard motor.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Traditionally, you would have a thole pin.

<snagged>

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_p4HU5QtVHo4/SODjTNmPWoI/AAAAAAAABSE/bsvCEAwz9f4/DSC_0125.JPG


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

That would work, Hadn't thought of rope.


----------

